# high wheel, penny farthing,1885 columbia



## walter branche (Jan 28, 2009)

1885 columbia expert,54 inch front ,18 inch rear wheel , new seat leather grips,and tires ,ready to ride ,,3500.00 walter branche 407 656 9840 wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------

